# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Bradley To Cheat??? (Spoilers)

## Slaters_Da_Best

STACEY Slater is set for festive flare-ups in EastEnders â when a new woman comes into lover Bradleyâs life. 

Bradley (Charlie Clements) meets sexy Lydia (Amy Noble) via work and she soon gets the hots for him.

Bradley and Stacey (Lacey Turner) have been pretty solid.

But an insider said: âLydia will put the cat among the pigeons.

âStacey will have to be on her guard this Christmas. Sparks will fly.â Lydia arrives next month.


I got this from the sun newspaper !!!! 
Sounds like there is going to be trouble at christmas !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luna

moving to spoilers...................

----------


## Pinkbanana

Also this is being discussed in the Stacey/Bradley thread!  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Also this is being discussed in the Stacey/Bradley thread!


yes.. it is been discussed here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=48680

all bradley and stacey related stuff should be discussed there

----------

